# serielle schnittstelle in MS VS .NET



## notausgang (26. Februar 2004)

Wie kann ich im  Microsoft Visual Studio .NET eine Verbindung zur seriellen Schnittstelle aufbauen und Daten senden/empfagnen?
Danke für eure Hilfe
mit freundlichen Grüssen notausgang


----------



## Retlaw (26. Februar 2004)

Du solltest die Frage im .NET-Forum stellen, das hier ist Java.


----------



## notausgang (26. Februar 2004)

*aber...*

aber ich programmiere im net studio mit java!


----------



## SixDark (26. Februar 2004)

Hääää...

Im DOTNET Studio von MS gibet kein JAVA! Was Du meinst ist wahrscheinlich J# und das ist nun wirklich kein JAVA!

Aber um Dir mal ein paar Anstöße zu geben (hab selber mit serieller Programmierung in DOTNET noch nix gemacht) schau mal hier nach:

http://www.codeworks.it/net/VBNetRs232.htm

http://www.gotdotnet.com/Community/...mpleGuid=b06e30f9-1301-4cc6-ac14-dfe325097c69

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## notausgang (26. Februar 2004)

ja ich meine J#
aber gibt es dazu eine lösung?


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von notausgang _
> *ja ich meine J#
> aber gibt es dazu eine lösung? *



J# ist kein Java, das ist eine art vermumifiziertes Java das 
die falsche Klassenlibrary nutzt.
Wir Java Programmierer nutzen demnach komplett andere Klassen
als das was du mit dem .net Framework geliefert bekommst.

Da wir Java Programmierer aber eher klassen aus
java.*;
oder
javax.*;
nutzen und an  
System.Irgendwas;
kein Interresse haben, solltest du dich an die C# Leute im 
.NET Forum wenden.

Oder besser: Du wechselst komplett zu Java, dann hast du 
auch eine Plattformunabhängige Sprache.


----------



## SixDark (26. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Ich muß Christian leider recht geben! Am Besten Du nutzt eine andere Sprache, aber dennoch muß ich Dir sagen, dass es keine fertigen Lösungen für Dein Problem gibt. Wenn Du mal etwas googlst, dann wirst Du evtl. ein paar fertige Klassen für die serielle Schnittstelle finde, aber das DOTNET-Framework bietet standardmäßig keine Klassen. Du kannst dann nur über PInvoke mit der alten Windows-Api arbeiten...

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

